# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Pipestone, Minnesota



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Apr 08, 2009 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Apr 07, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 117 Loads Week Ago: 62 Loads Year Ago: 97 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Alfalfa and grass hay sold steady to firm, bedding weak.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium 102.50, Good
82.50. Large Squares, 3 loads: Premium 100.00, Good 75.00.
Large Rounds, 28 loads: Premium 95.00, Good 75.00-90.00,
Fair 70.00-72.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium
102.50, Good 77.50. Large Rounds, 11 loads: Premium 92.50-
105.00, Good 80.00-85.00, Fair 52.50-67.50.

Grass: Small Squares, 6 loads: Premium 92.50-102.50,
Good 77.50-82.50, Fair 62.50. Large Squares, 2 loads:
Good 72.50. Large Rounds, 33 loads: Good 67.50-85.00,
Fair 52.50-65.00, Utility 30.00-42.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 11 loads: 1.60-2.35 per bale.
Large Squares, 2 loads: 19.00-20.00 per bale. Large
Rounds, 13 loads: 15.00-23.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 4 loads: 11.00-15.00 per bale,
load 21.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

